# Hans Zimmer notes a German expression -- what is it?



## 13hm13

In Spitfire Audio's recent "The Hans Zimmer Composer Round Table" YouTube video, HZ notes a German expression that I can't quite make out (HZ gets a bit drunk during this discussion so his speech is a little slurred).

"We have this great German expression..."






Das Auge ..... (what????)

If anyone knows the German expression, please reply. (Write the phrase in German, please).


----------



## AeolianStrains

I believe it's "das Auge hört mit" (the eye also listens).


----------

